# 2ND ANNUAL BASS FOR BRAYDON MEMORIAL TOURNEY



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Less than 2 weeks away from the 2nd Annual Bass for Braydon Memorial Tournament. All proceeds will go to The St. Baldrick's Foundation to help fund childhood cancer research!! 
Mosquito Lake September 15th!!! Main ramp. $110 entry with Big Bass. Great prizes from Fishermans Central and 50/50 raffle!!! Entry forms can be found at Fishermans Central. Or https://m.facebook.com/events/1928348613862294?view=permalink&id=2040413992655755


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyway of getting an entry form another way other then Facebook. Don’t have it and won’t create an account for an entry form. Is there a cap? And or will fisherman be turned away at the ramp the morning of the tournament like was done in the spring? The link at teambassxtreme isn’t clickable, unless that has changed recently.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tap that bass said:


> Anyway of getting an entry form another way other then Facebook. Don’t have it and won’t create an account for an entry form. Is there a cap? And or will fisherman be turned away at the ramp the morning of the tournament like was done in the spring? The link at teambassxtreme isn’t clickable, unless that has changed recently.


Entry forms are also available at Fishermans Central. And nobody will be turned away at the ramp.


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> Entry forms are also available at Fishermans Central. And nobody will be turned away at the ramp.


Bass for Braden has nothing to do with the fact that some anglers (at the fault of there own) neglected to pre-enter for the first tournament and therefore were unable to fish due to the cap that was published for months in advance.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

red and blue 520 said:


> Bass for Braden has nothing to do with the fact that some anglers (at the fault of there own) neglected to pre-enter for the first tournament and therefore were unable to fish due to the cap that was published for months in advance.


Btw...it’s their


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tap that bass said:


> Anyway of getting an entry form another way other then Facebook. Don’t have it and won’t create an account for an entry form. Is there a cap? And or will fisherman be turned away at the ramp the morning of the tournament like was done in the spring? The link at teambassxtreme isn’t clickable, unless that has changed recently.


 BTW...it's than


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This event is a fundraiser to raise funds to donate to the St. Baldricks Foundation to help provide child cancer research. The fish are definitely biting at Mosquito so why not come out to try your luck and have a great time? The payouts are more fair than most open events that are out there and there will be many raffles for people to get in as well.

I am unsure how this thread has become so out of hand.  This event is not a TBX event , it is just advertised on our website as we do for those who ask us if we will do so. So we ask that you please come out and join these folks to help raise money for a great cause that has impacted many of our lives in one way or another.


----------

